# Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2019)

*Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

das is ja noch schlimmer als Sonic xD


----------



## Alyva (20. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Deutlich zu Bunt das Ganze.


----------



## JTRch (20. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Horrorfilme werden auch immer schlechter


----------



## Hannesjooo (21. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Vll muss man dieselben Drogen nehmen wie die Filmschaffenden...


----------



## empy (21. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Was erwartet ihr? Das ist eine Musicalverfilmung...


----------



## Zwiebo (21. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Das sieht so dermaßen erbärmlich aus. Es funktioniert vielleicht als Musical(ich war nie in Cats), aber eindeutig nicht als Film...


----------



## BojackHorseman (22. November 2019)

*AW: Cats: Neuer Trailer mit Taylor Swift & Co.*

Tom Hooper hat uns neben The King‘s Speech aus Les Misérables gebracht.

Aber das hier? Uncanny Valley to the max.

Vor allem, alle Kater sind kastriert aber die Katzen haben Möpse? Cringe hoch zehn.


----------

